# Is There Any Content Available Through Roku That Can't Be Accessed Elsewhere?



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

As posted above, I am just wondering if there is any content available through Roku that can't be accessed elsewhere? I am currently using a DISH 722k with a SlingBox PRO HD. I am considering cutting the string with DISH and going with a Channel Master DVR+ and a Sling TV/500. Apparently the CM DVR+ is only compatible with the Sling 500. That would leave me with a SlingBox PRO HD with nothing to do. Would there be any advantage to connect our existing Roku 3 to the SlingBox PRO HD? I assume that all the content, which is typically Netflix for us, that Roku accesses is available on a direct app on a smartphone. About the only advantage I can see if the ability to select Audio Only on Slingbox to reduce the drain on the battery and use less data. Is there anything else I ought to consider?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Isn't the bigger question how you would connect the Slingbox Pro HD to the Roku 3?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

You are absolutely correct. I forgot that there is no HDMI connection on the SlingBox PRO HD and only HDMI on the Roku 3! What if it were a Roku 2 with composite cables?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The next problem with the Roku would be the fact that it uses Bluetooth for remote control; something a Slingbox can't reasonably adapt to.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I did not know that either. I guess I am so accustomed to thinking about remote controls either being infra red or UHF, that I didn't even think about another method. Are all of the Roku boxes using Bluetooth, including legacy Roku devices, or is that just on more recent boxes?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> The next problem with the Roku would be the fact that it uses Bluetooth for remote control; something a Slingbox can't reasonably adapt to.


It has IR, too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> It has IR, too.


My bad.

I see also that Sling claims to support most Roku models but they talk about using a phone or tablet in the middle.


----------

